# Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 vs. CurrentUSA Satellite+ Pro vs. Finnex FugeRay Planted+???



## KGNickl (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone able to do a comparison of these three lights? Wasn't sure if anyone owned all three and could throw them on high power one by one on the same tank to see how they compare. 

Fluval FRESH & PLANT 2.0 (A3990) which does 24"-34"
Current USA Satellite + Pro (4011) which does 24"-36"
FugeRay Planted+ LED Fixture: 30"

I have a Planted+ 30" and considering swapping it for the Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 24" or possibly the Current USA Satellite + Pro. My only hesitation is I want to make sure the these two lights have better color and higher PAR. I'm leaning more toward the Fluval though.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I can't speak on the Current as I've never owned one. I do however own a Fluval 2.0(36") and a Planted +(24"). I do feel the color rendition from the Fluval is much better than the Finnex. I think that the Fluval is more powerful, but would have to dig up some par data to compare them. Here's a recent review. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...omparison-fluval-fresh-plant-2-0-fixture.html


----------

